# Hulu



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

I saw that the HULU app was supposed to be available for the BOLT, but it does not show up with the other apps, and when I search for it in the opera store it comes up with no match found. Is there another way to get it, or will it eventually get pushed to my BOLT?


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Not a Bolt owner, but try settings & messages, settings, channels, my video providers. That is where hulu, netflix, etc. are selected on the Roamio Plus


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

There are a whole bunch of us Bolt owners that don't have it yet. It seems like it only went out to a subset of Bolt owners. I have been waiting for Hulu on my Bolt for over a week now. Daily updates and reboots still haven't helped me get it. I called TiVo support and they just said 'wait'.


----------



## tkowalyk (Dec 23, 2015)

I have a new Bolt and 2 Minis that are networked via MOCA. I can see and use Hulu on the 2 Minis (which pull content from the Bolt), but the Bolt does not display the Hulu app.

I have rebooted, updated the Bolt everyday since the installation last week, but the Hulu app is not there!

Very strange. 

I got 2 different answers from TiVo tech support 

1) Hulu is not available on the Bolt and there is no ETA
2) It may take several days for the Hulu App to appear on your Bolt

Arrggghhh


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

My Bolt also does not have the Hulu app yet. 

My personal opinion (I have no factual knowledge) is that TiVo has stopped deploying the Hulu app to Bolts for some reason. It may simple be that they stopped the deployment for the Holidays (due to reduced staffing and/or support) or there maybe an actually issue they want to workout first.

In any event I do believe it is coming soon.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I don't have them either. They are having several issues with the 20.5.6 software update, some of which were borking the current streaming apps, so they likely paused on the new Bolt apps (Hulu and WWE) until things are fixed.


----------



## SlickVik (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm starting to think this is vaporware!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have Hulu on the Bolt I got before Thanksgiving. The Bolt I got two days ago does not have Hulu or a couple of other apps on it. The video provider list is only one page long. While the video provider list, on the older Bolt, goes to a second page.


----------



## rusman (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't have Hulu either but I have the newest version of the software. I called Tivo support, they told me that there are a lot of people who are missing some software flag that they have to manually fix. They claim it takes about 3 days since it's only one person who can fix the problem and most of the Bolts are missing this.


----------



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

are they pushing the software flag out to all the bolts missing it, or requiring people to call in to get it fixed manually?


----------



## rusman (Apr 23, 2002)

The support engineer told me that you have to call in and ask.


----------



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

Ugh, hate calling in to customer support lines, always takes forever. I have Hulu on many of my other devices so will give TIVO some time and hopefully they will push out something to fix it automatically.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

ScottFL said:


> Ugh, hate calling in to customer support lines, always takes forever. I have Hulu on many of my other devices so will give TIVO some time and hopefully they will push out something to fix it automatically.


I had to call Tivo when setting up, and they answered the phone rather quickly. I don't think I had to wait even two minutes.

This time of year though might be longer.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rusman said:


> The support engineer told me that you have to call in and ask.


You can do it via a private message on tivos help forum.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Hulu and WWE popped up on my box tonight, no communication with Tivo to do it.


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

Yep, Hulu and WWE are on my box as well


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Hulu and WWE popped up on my box tonight, no communication with Tivo to do it.


Yay! That means the rollout is still going on. The TiVo help forum said it will take 3 to 4 weeks. That post was a week ago.


----------



## rusman (Apr 23, 2002)

I still don't have Hulu and I'm getting really pissed off that they keep telling me to just wait. This bolt is a POS and I'm really pissed at Tivo's horrible customer service.


----------



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

Didn't look at my box at all last night, will take a peek when I get home.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hulu and WWE showed up on my Bolt this morning as well. I'm guessing they are getting close to rolling it out to everyone, as I've only had my Bolt since Saturday.


----------



## dderrig (Dec 25, 2015)

I forced a download this morning and it showed up as well on my Bolt, I live in Seattle.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Got home tonight and Hulu is there! I would've expected a message but hey!


----------



## enriquejones (Jan 4, 2016)

Same here (San Jose, CA) - Hulu app just showed up today. It appears to be independent of the latest OS update; I've had 2.5.6 RC18 for 10 days now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Oddness. The Hulu list of shows isn't complete. My One Pass for the Daily Shown is a couple of days behind.


----------



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

Got home last night and it was there.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

On my five day old Bolt now too.


----------



## bakerfall (Dec 6, 2004)

Hulu is working on my Bolt, but OnePasses with Hulu entries don't show up on my mini. I can use hulu plus on the mini, so I know that's not the issue. I'm assuming this is related to two different versions. Hopefully it is resolved soon. No issues with Netflix or xfinity ondemand.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Anyone with Hulu on their Bolt have Showtime added to your Hulu subscription? If so, I'm wondering whether Showtime programming is incorporated into OnePass via the new Hulu app. That is, can you set up a streaming OnePass for a Showtime series and see recent episodes available via Hulu?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

So far not impressed with the update of the Hulu episodes. Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

It's a vastly superior (IMHO) new UI (actually it's about 2 years old). I refused to use the clunky old one but the app on TiVo Bolt is my go to since it's much improved and it can output Hulu's 24p encoded content as a 24Hz signal.


----------

